# Tick-Tock I've Bought A Clock: 1970's Omega Electronic Content



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Afternoon all

This arrived a little while ago but I have finally got round to sharing it!



Unbeknown to many Omega made a range of clocks throughout the years, including some real gems in the 1970's, of which this was one!



They are amazing pieces of kit, a mechanical movement which is wound by a 9V battery, weight is about a kilo, smooth sweep second hand and date function as well!



Short of a tiny amount of paint loss on the dial and the fact the connector from the 9V needs replacing (hence the blue tack) it is near perfect!



Really pleased with it and currently taking pride of place

Cheers Tom


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow - interesting piece. I'm trying to work out how it stays upright? :buba:


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

The base is heavily weighted, it really is quite difficult to knock it over


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Great piece, am loving the Bullhead also!


----------

